# Tortoise doesn’t like any food with calcium powder



## cochransrc (Oct 19, 2018)

So our baby tortoise doesn’t like anything with calcium sprinkled on it. If I put a small sprinkle on it and spray it with water...maybe he will eat it. But my concern is if he is getting enough calcium then. Has anyone put it in their bath water and had success of them eating it there...or is that not good for them?


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2018)

A tiny pinch twice a week is enough. Try grinding cleaned and dry ground up egg shell or a cuttle bone. Some like them better then calcium
Powder


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 19, 2018)

The usual problem with calcium powder is that people feed too much. Too much is as harmful as not enough; it can cause bladder stones. 

Use a very tiny amount and sprinkle it very sparsely on wet food no more than three times a week.


----------



## Minority2 (Oct 19, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> The usual problem with calcium powder is that people feed too much. Too much is as harmful as not enough; it can cause bladder stones.
> 
> Use a very tiny amount and sprinkle it very sparsely on wet food no more than three times a week.



I believe the diet and types of foods offered also plays a large factor in whether or not calcium forms into a stone instead of being easily passed through their systems.


----------



## SPILL (Oct 19, 2018)

I find that it helps to put a small pinch in a bowl with their food, put a lid on it, and shake it around a bit. That way it gets spread around and they don't get an overpowering bite. On days where I felt like I used too much I inevitably come home and find they haven't eaten much.


----------



## jsheffield (Oct 19, 2018)

I make scrambled eggs for mine once a week, and crush the shells into the egg as I cook it.

Jamie


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2018)

Guys, calcium doesn't form stones. If they eat more than they need it passes through. Stones are formed as a by-product of protein digestion and too little hydration.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 19, 2018)

I mix calcium powder in the Mazuri that I feed my tortoises twice a week. They don't even see it. They love their Mazuri and don't care what's in it.


----------



## cochransrc (Oct 19, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> The usual problem with calcium powder is that people feed too much. Too much is as harmful as not enough; it can cause bladder stones.
> 
> Use a very tiny amount and sprinkle it very sparsely on wet food no more than three times a week.



Okay, thank you. I have been trying to figure out how much is actually needed. So I appreciate your advise. I will shake it around on their food and try not to worry if they are getting enough. Sounds like ground up egg shells may be a better option too. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I mix calcium powder in the Mazuri that I feed my tortoises twice a week. They don't even see it. They love their Mazuri and don't care what's in it.


I think this is a mistake. Mazuri is _balanced_ tortoise nutrition. When you add calcium, or anything else, you upset that balance and it can interfere with the absorption and use of other trace elements, minerals and nutrients. Calcium interferes with the absorption of zinc and some other trace elements too.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 20, 2018)

Tom said:


> I think this is a mistake. Mazuri is _balanced_ tortoise nutrition. When you add calcium, or anything else, you upset that balance and it can interfere with the absorption and use of other trace elements, minerals and nutrients. Calcium interferes with the absorption of zinc and some other trace elements too.


Thanks for the insight. I'll provide calcium powder another way.


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 20, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'll provide calcium powder another way.



Get a cuttlebone from the bird aisle of your pet store and leave that in the enclosure. Chewing on it helps with beak maintenance and your tort will only eat what it needs. It’s much easier than worrying about calcium powder


----------



## ricks45 (Oct 21, 2018)

Tom said:


> I think this is a mistake. Mazuri is _balanced_ tortoise nutrition. When you add calcium, or anything else, you upset that balance and it can interfere with the absorption and use of other trace elements, minerals and nutrients. Calcium interferes with the absorption of zinc and some other trace elements too.


My 2 little ones would mot eat their greens with it sprinkled on it either, But I noticed they would tilt their heads and try to lick up the powder. So I poured a scoop of the powder on their plate and they both chowed down on it like it was a treat. Can they get too much calcium that way? And is it bad for them to get too much?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Oct 21, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Get a cuttlebone from the bird aisle of your pet store and leave that in the enclosure. Chewing on it helps with beak maintenance and your tort will only eat what it needs. It’s much easier than worrying about calcium powder


Every enclosure already has a cuttlebone in it, but they rarely touch it. That's why I supplement their diet with calcium powder.


----------



## Kadels (Oct 24, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Every enclosure already has a cuttlebone in it, but they rarely touch it. That's why I supplement their diet with calcium powder.



Chuck Norris the Tortoise won't touch cuttlebone either, and she is getting a beak. Would love any input on this.


----------



## cochransrc (Oct 24, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Get a cuttlebone from the bird aisle of your pet store and leave that in the enclosure. Chewing on it helps with beak maintenance and your tort will only eat what it needs. It’s much easier than worrying about calcium powder



I have 2 in there with him, but I haven’t noticed if he is chewing on it. But I’m sure I don’t see a lot of what he does! I was hoping that would be enough though


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 24, 2018)

ricks45 said:


> My 2 little ones would mot eat their greens with it sprinkled on it either, But I noticed they would tilt their heads and try to lick up the powder. So I poured a scoop of the powder on their plate and they both chowed down on it like it was a treat. Can they get too much calcium that way? And is it bad for them to get too much?
> View attachment 254844
> View attachment 254845
> View attachment 254846


OMGosh! That looks like trouble. Overdose I would say, for sure!


----------



## SPILL (Oct 24, 2018)

Kadels said:


> Chuck Norris the Tortoise won't touch cuttlebone either, and she is getting a beak. Would love any input on this.


Mine won't touch them either. Using a piece of slate rock as a feeding dish can help with the beak.


----------



## Kadels (Oct 25, 2018)

SPILL said:


> Mine won't touch them either. Using a piece of slate rock as a feeding dish can help with the beak.


Awesome! Where do you find such a thing?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2018)

I learned a long time ago from one of our members (@DeanS?) about putting a small saucer filled with calcium powder in the enclosure. They eat it when they need it.


----------



## SPILL (Oct 25, 2018)

Kadels said:


> Awesome! Where do you find such a thing?


I get mine from a landscaping place. I bet any large flat rock like stepping stones or patio blocks will work. You can find those in the garden center at places like Lowe's, Menard's, Walmart..


----------

